# Official Pre-season game 5 CHICAGO @ BOSTON 6:30 pm/CSN-Chicago



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<center>*Preseason Game 5* 








*VS*









*Preseason Record*

*Chicago Bulls (1-3)* @ *Boston Celtics (1-2)*

*Wed. October 19th, 2005
Chicago @ Boston 6:30pm CT/ 7:30 pm ET*

*ProbaBULL starters for Chicago*

Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon
Luol Deng
Michael Sweetney
Tyson Chandler


bulls.com


***


not as _fabulous_ and detailed as an official trademarked *BenDengGo* game thread, but i think we'll live. it is only preseason.



..


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****, I didn't even realized we played tonight. Good thing for the game threads.


Is it just me or is this one not as fabulous and detailed as usual?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

No BenDengGo game thread? :naughty: :nonono:   

BOOOOOO! :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

miz gives and gives...


:sigh:


:smilewink


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We lose this one. It is @ Boston.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DirecTV channel 620 (Fox Sports New England).


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

at audio league pass they have only the boston's announcers,where can i listen neil funk and bill?spongy?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I am so happy that I bought NBA League this season. I can't wait to see Ben Gordan gettin up in his offensive mans face. Seeing his improvement in just one year is amazing.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

blount over Sweetney and he made it looke real easy


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> at audio league pass they have only the boston's announcers,where can i listen neil funk and bill?spongy?



boston feed is the only choice tonight, gbf. bill and neil will be back friday.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow, BLount again from 18 feet.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Harrington in for Sweetney at the 8 minute mark.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng showin the post up skills.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

luol abused in defense by pp


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> luol abused in defense by pp



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tyson needs to learn not to bring the ball down when in the paint....

Basic fundementals.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

damn, I thought Deng made a nice pass but CHandler could not hold on.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Gordan with his second foul halfway through the first.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Duhon looking nice on the steal.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Nice move by Kirk for the flotter


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow, more by Blount from the outside.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Kirk with a giant killer...I like it


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls down 8-19 with 3:48 left in the first. Come on Bulls!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ack, 21-9


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Now, Blount is on the line. What the hell is going on here?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben is getting absolutely killed on screens.

The onlly player doing anything for us is Hinrich.

Pierce and Blount are destroying us.

Chandler should never shoot outside of 10 feet. FUGLY.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

damn, this is the only game on NBA LEague pass tonight.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Songalia just got abused by Gomes inside off the rebound.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

rynobot said:


> Songalia just got abused by Gomes inside off the rebound.


He is a very unimpressive defensive rebounder imo.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> He is a very unimpressive defensive rebounder imo.


yeah, there he is again giving it up this time leading to the foul.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Would someone please send me a memo to let me know when I can officially be concerned by the Bulls' play and by how imbalanced our roster appears?

(I mean, I'm actually pretty concerned right now, but I don't feel like hearing the litany of excuses -- it's preseason, we're gelling, look at last year, blah, blah, blah.)

Thanks.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, at least Kirk and Noc suited up for the game tonight.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

30 points is unacceptable to give up in any quarter, let alone the 1st quarter. We're a defensive-minded team, start playing like it!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Would someone please send me a memo to let me know when I can officially be concerned by the Bulls' play and by how imbalanced our roster appears?
> 
> (I mean, I'm actually pretty concerned right now, but I don't feel like hearing the litany of excuses -- it's preseason, we're gelling, look at last year, blah, blah, blah.)
> 
> Thanks.


 This is what I was thinking by the few preseason games I have seen so far. I would be highly concered with how effective the offense is going to be. Will Hinrich, Deng, Gordon and Chandler all be able to score effectively and efficeintly? From what I have seen I don't think they can, but with the amount of talent on the Bulls' roster it has me thinking they will figure out a way to win games.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, now everyone shoots layups like a little girl... I thought it was just Tyson.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweetney just fouled Kendrick Perkins six times on the same play.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

nice to see with Blount out the Bulls are within single digits.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Marcus Banks is an electrifying interview. I mean, the variety of intonations and expressions in his voice -- it's mesmerizing.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Marcus Banks is an electrifying interview. I mean, the variety of intonations and expressions in his voice -- it's mesmerizing.


dude KEndrick Perkins can play.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Bulls can't even inbound the ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

13 fouls in 14 minutes..


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

. . . and the interview with Marcus Banks hits the 10:00 minute mark.

I'm half-expecting a question seeking his opinion of Harriet Miers.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I still see Marus with the annoucers!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Chandler and Gordon with the 4 point swing.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Red: No they don't get upset in these games..
Dore: Remember Washington last year?
Red: maybe some irritation here and there..


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls closing the gap a bit, but still look lethargic.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Marcus is finally done with his interview. :banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sweetney needs to foul less. 

Difference in the game is ft disparrage. They have made 8 more than we have. 

Chandler needs to rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

getting good scoring from the bench with Songaila and Nocioni.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Where is TT and his magical boot?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

My only thought up to this point is that Chandler should never have the ball in his hands for more than 2 seconds. Ever.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng leaving.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Celtics with 15 of their 42 points at the free throw line. :sour:

That has to change, it's the difference in the game so far. Other than the slow start, our offense has been alright (might be time for a starting lineup change though). I'm more concerned with getting the defensive stops...we're not defending like we're capable of. We need to hold teams around the 90 point mark each and every game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

hot blonde with the child looked very attractive.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

KIRK HINRICH :banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

15 pts is a big hole to get out of on the road. We have it within 4.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Celtics with 15 of their 42 points at the free throw line. :sour:
> 
> That has to change, it's the difference in the game so far. Other than the slow start, our offense has been alright (might be time for a starting lineup change though). I'm more concerned with getting the defensive stops...we're not defending like we're capable of. We need to hold teams around the 90 point mark each and every game.


What choice do the Bulls have defensivley but to change Sweetney with Noicioni and Gordon with Duhon? They've got Basden also but hes not going to improve the Bulls chances to win.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

that's the type of defense i saw last year... bulls closing the gap before halftime


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rynobot said:


> damn, this is the only game on NBA LEague pass tonight.


hello. i just realized i'm getting this game on tv tonight. my first look at the team thus far in the preseason.



nice move by tyson there. tied up at 42!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Noicioni taking it hard too the hoop for and one.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

BEST SHOT OF THE.... preseason


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

powell bangs it from 23feet :banana:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hello. i just realized i'm getting this game on tv tonight. my first look at the team thus far in the preseason.
> 
> 
> 
> nice move by tyson there. tied up at 42!


Oh, I'm sorry. Here is five american dollars for your hardship


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are being out rebounded by 12. Not good. They have 9 offensive rebounds.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Could people watching give us an idea of our most effective line up/s?????? And for the matter least effective?


_____also______
Hey, is that rebounding stat 30 to 13 correct?????


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

darlets said:


> Could people watching give us an idea of our most effective line up/s?????? And for the matter least effective?
> 
> 
> _____also______
> Hey, is that rebounding stat 30 to 13 correct?????



The best one was the one they closed the half with, which i believe was...

Hinrich
Duhon
Tyson
Nocioni
... and some guy named Colin Powell or Ron Harper


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Celtics with 15 of their 42 points at the free throw line. :sour:
> 
> That has to change, it's the difference in the game so far. Other than the slow start, our offense has been alright (might be time for a starting lineup change though). I'm more concerned with getting the defensive stops...we're not defending like we're capable of. We need to hold teams around the 90 point mark each and every game.


Our poor defense is as much a function of poor offense as it is anything else, imo. Well, perhaps not the fact that the Bulls apparently aren't interested in defending the three-point stripe anymore, but a lot of the rest of it is. 

Poor execution in the half-court leads to a lot of easy points. And from what I can see, the Bulls' half-court offense is a mess.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

jimmy said:


> The best one was the one they closed the half with, which i believe was...
> 
> Hinrich
> Duhon
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

My main concern about this team is Ben's ability to become a consistent scorer throughout the entire game. He hasn't shown that ability yet, and I'm thinking Skiles again goes with the Duhon/Hinrich starting backcourt, which is a shame because I don't consider that to be a championship-level caliber guard combo.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The comcast footage of that clown, Stephen Jackson reminds me of something...

How were Jackson, Artest, and JO punished by the law? I don't remember them serving any jail time but i'm sure they had to pay in some way in a civil trial.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Yep, we're getting destroyed on the boards. Chandler doesn't body up anyone, he just tries to outjump them. When the ball doesn't come to him, offensive rebound. Delonte West has two offensive boards, one he converted for a put-back among the Bulls "trees."

Kasib Powell sparked the comeback for us, he came out with a few hustle baskets that got us rolling. He's made good decisions with the basketball and has made his shots.

Eddy Curry: Rebounding :: Mike Sweetney : Defense. MARK BLOUNT is killing him by shooting right over him.

The officiating sucks, but on the road against Paul Pierce, what else is new. Ben Gordon never got going because of foul trouble.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

OT: I was in Boston last weekend, and I have to say that the scores of billions of dollars the American taxpayers have spent funding the Big Dig made the North End and the area around the TD Fleet Bank American North Garden much, much nicer.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

jimmy said:


> The best one was the one they closed the half with, which i believe was...
> 
> Hinrich
> Duhon
> ...


KONTOLIZA RICE :clap:


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I wish Ben would shoot the ball more, I see him passing up shots he normally would take in favor of passing the ball. The first quarter it looked like they were playing hot potato, nobody wanted to shoot. Even Kerr was mentioning that they were over passing.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

nice penatration by Hinrich.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Our poor defense is as much a function of poor offense as it is anything else, imo. Well, perhaps not the fact that the Bulls apparently aren't interested in defending the three-point stripe anymore, but a lot of the rest of it is.
> 
> Poor execution in the half-court leads to a lot of easy points. And from what I can see, the Bulls' half-court offense is a mess.


This is true. Fortunately, they seem to be back on track with bench depth once again. I foresee us going back to Duhon/Hinrich in the starting lineup, as Ben isn't getting it done in the 1st. Hopefully they keep this up in the 2nd half. I'm optimistic that alot of the messiness is still in part due to working the kinks out. I just wonder why other teams don't have the same kinks.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Chandler's got to get his timing back. He's biting on everything and late to rotate. I'm confident he'll get there but he's got some serious rust issues right now.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone else think ScottMay and RLucas are looking a whole lot better than John Hollinger and Knickerblogger re: Michael Sweetney?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is powell going to make this team?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

well, so much for making a game of it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> well, so much for making a game of it.


 its preseason and its still a 6 point game.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

The Polish Rifle is back. Yay :banana:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

:rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rynobot said:


> its preseason and its still a 6 point game.


LOL, I know. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

songaila?! 11 pts on 5-5 shooting?
ben gordon needs to learn how to start games.... are we gonna have video of the game later? I am followin through audiopass


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> LOL, I know. Just thinking out loud.


I understand that. These preseason games are crazy with how they swings are. I can't wait for the regular season gets underway and we see more consistancy with everyone.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

So, when can AD come back to the Bulls? From what I have seen the Bulls really need a strong Defender and rebounder in their along with Chandler or Sweetney.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is Blount doing a good job on chandler? I do not have league pass. Tyson has just 4 rebounds. 

Sweetney has a nice a third quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rynobot said:


> So, when can AD come back to the Bulls? From what I have seen the Bulls really need a strong Defender and rebounder in their along with Chandler or Sweetney.


I think we need him too. Trouble is, if we are to believe what is being printed in NY, he may not be coming back.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Deng is our the rest if the game with a brusied hand(?) Hopefully its not worse.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think the "start Ben Gordon" experiment has failed. His offense has not been the same as a starter. 

Can he recapture his scoring off of the bench? I hope so.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Is Blount doing a good job on chandler? I do not have league pass. Tyson has just 4 rebounds.
> 
> Sweetney has a nice a third quarter.



Blount was/is husseling his butt off tonight. He just want the rebounds more and had better posistion than the Sweetney/Chandler. He has also found the open cutters and has looked decent compared to Blount of last season.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

hmm, Gerald Green comes in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston has just 3 pts the entire quarter.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls up 13, good night folks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

rynobot said:


> Bulls up 13, good night folks.


How did the turn around happen? I go watch Lost............


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I think the "start Ben Gordon" experiment has failed. His offense has not been the same as a starter.


The whole point of putting BG in the starting lineup was to help our O to start off games. Let's just say it hasn't worked out. We can barely execute in the 1st qtr this preseason. There's something very hesitant abt BG's game in these 5 games so far. All I see him do in the 1st qtr is float around the perimeter. Even when he's got the ball, it seems like he's trying to impress Skiles with his passing. And then u've Kirk, whose not really that good at running a team.....so little surprise we stink. I say put Duhon back in(he was great again tonight) for BG. The guy is just leagues ahead of anybody else as far as running htis team goes.



> Can he recapture his scoring off of the bench? I hope so.


Ben should be fine off the bench.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Second Half: Both teams played reserves and the Bulls' were a lot more experienced. Othella pretty much did whatever he wanted in the paint, mostly because the Celtics' bigs looked lost.

The Bulls came back with defense. The second unit of Duhon, Powell, Nocioni, Othella, and Songaila really slowed the Celtics down in the second quarter and they didn't let up.

It's too bad Powell doesn't have a roster spot. He was the first Bull to really start hustling and singlehandedly triggered the rally. The rest of the game he played solid team basketball. He definitely looked like NBA material to me.

I'm not real excited about this win though; the Celtics' starters wiped the court with the Bulls.'


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Ben is best suited to come off the bench and i think our offense from the starting 5 will be fine, mainly because of duhon.

Ben is quick offense. I don't believe he'll develop the all around game of a Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

jimmy said:


> Ben is best suited to come off the bench and i think our offense from the starting 5 will be fine, mainly because of duhon.
> 
> Ben is quick offense. I don't believe he'll develop the all around game of a Kirk Hinrich.


well from the looks of it ben really improved his ball handling, passing, and D
... it just seems like he's not aggressive on getting points (According to the posters)... he needs to step it up as in take control of the ball and SHOOT... be the scorer... be the ball hog that we need, etc


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

narek said:


> How did the turn around happen? I go watch Lost............


 best show ain't it?


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I think Ben, if he wants to start, has to play with the same aggressiveness he did coming off the bench. Coming off the bench, he looked for his shot early and often, as he knew that his role was narrowly defined to come off the bench and score. As a starter, he's too passive, and tries to not force things to a fault. He needs to look the fact that the team has severely struggled scoring to start games and try to step up and be the spark that gets us going, which was Eddy's role last season.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

sorry that i didnt make a game thread, i forgot it, and in someway i was lazy to photoshop the headshots of some of the players. foxsports needs and update.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> best show ain't it?


Yep. Worth missing basketball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dang it! I lost 500 points on the bulls. I thought we would lose since it was a road game. 

Oh well...


----------

